# pre-made built-ins?



## triptakers (Jun 10, 2008)

does anyone know of a place that has ready-made built-ins (like bookcases, cabinets, that sort of thing)? Yep, looking for shortcuts, rather not make my own if ready-made is out there...for the right price...
Ikea has one thing that might work for a spot between the studs (cheaper than I could make it), but would love more options, and I'm not sure where to look.

Thanks!


----------



## JulieC (Jun 10, 2008)

There is a place near me called "Wayside Workshop" (website not working atm) that sells unfinished furniture.  I bought a couple plain-jane pine bookcases I am going to trick-out with some trim for the kitchen there.  It seemed a little pricey to me, but it's real stuff.


----------



## mike.s (Jul 4, 2008)

I found your posting on google because I am looking for the exact same thing, ideally enough units to fill a 20' wall with shelving and drawers in our bedroom.

I wish I had some info to offer...I will post agin if I do find something.  I'm wondering, have you found anything?

Thanks,
Mike


----------

